# Tool für Spannungen auslesen - ähnlich Intel Desktop Utilities



## Goyoma (25. Dezember 2014)

*Tool für Spannungen auslesen - ähnlich Intel Desktop Utilities*

Moin Freunde,

Ich such ein Tool oder Tipps, wie man die Spannungen des Boards auslesen kann bzw die vom Netzteil, in der Schule haben wir Rechner mit Intel Systemen, diese haben die 'Intel Desktop Utilities' vorinstalliert, damit hat man alle Temps, Spannungen und Werte auf einen Blick, nun wollte ich fragen ob es sowas auch für AMD Systeme gibt? Kennt ihr sonst noch solche Tools?


Gruß,
Goyoma


----------



## norse (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tool für Spannungen auslesen - ähnlich Intel Desktop Utilities*

Schimpft sich AMD Overdrive 

Dein Mainboardhersteller hat sowas bestimmt auch zum Download!


----------



## Goyoma (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tool für Spannungen auslesen - ähnlich Intel Desktop Utilities*

Danke


----------



## keinnick (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tool für Spannungen auslesen - ähnlich Intel Desktop Utilities*

HWiNFO64 - Download - CHIP fällt mir sonst noch ein.


----------



## Goyoma (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tool für Spannungen auslesen - ähnlich Intel Desktop Utilities*

Okay, dass schaut auch gut aus


----------



## sensit1ve_ (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tool für Spannungen auslesen - ähnlich Intel Desktop Utilities*

HWMonitor - Download - CHIP


----------

